# "Coma" (cool creepy little game)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://games.adultswim.com/coma-adventure-online-game.html

just beat that, its short, but kinda interesting, and very creepy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun! Thanks for posting.


----------

